# [SOLVED] MS Access 2003 OLE Server Problem



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

I am running Office 2003 Pro on a Windows 7 OS and all my office programs work fine except for Access. I have an Access database file which has embedded photographs (OLEBound frame) as well as other text data. Entering text data is not a problem but when I try to embed a photograph I get the message:

The operation on the OLE object failed
The OLE server may not be registered
To register the OLE server reinstall it

I normally use Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.o to produce the jpeg images but I also tried Paint Shop Pro 5 and any of the images produced by these programs gives the same error message.

I have a full installation of MS Office 2003 Professional on my computer (run from computer selected on all items) and so I am at a loss to understand what is required to "register the OLE server". Can anybody help?


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: MS Access 2003 OLE Server Problem*

Some more information that might help. I created a new Access database and put an OLEBound frame in a new form. I was then able to embed the same object (jpeg image) without any problem. However, I cannot do the same with the original database file.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: MS Access 2003 OLE Server Problem*

This article should prove helpful:
http://www.ammara.com/articles/accesspictureole.html


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: MS Access 2003 OLE Server Problem*

I had a go at using the DBPix program and it appears to work but I can't see how it could be used retrospectively on a database that contains a couple of hundred photos than are already embedded in the Access form. In any case, it would cost me $99 to purchase the program and I would like to look at alternative solutions first.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: MS Access 2003 OLE Server Problem*

I wasn't really recommending the program. Read the paragraph under "OLE Embedding with Images in Access". This describes your problem. What you need are some out of date apps. that originally made what you're trying to do easy. Unfortunately registering them could be a problem


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: MS Access 2003 OLE Server Problem*

Thanks for the advice. I uninstalled Paint Shop Pro and reinstalled the program but I was still unable to insert the photograph. I got the usual OLE error message. Double-clicking on the image opened Paint Shop Pro so the associated program for the image file was correct.

However, I eventually found a way to make this work. Instead of using the Insert/Object/Create from File insertion route I simply dragged and dropped the file from Explorer into the OLEBound frame and it worked. I have no idea why the drag and drop method works but not the Access insert object route.

Anyway, thanks for your help as it allowed my to look at the problem with sufficient knowledge of OLE to work things out.


----------

